# New Alfa 209's Are In My Hands



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Just got them today vis UPS.

Very solid and well made. I'm impressed so far especially with the tight tolerence. Feels like a real S&W 38 in my hand. Will let you know what I think of them after I shoot a 1,000 rounds of 209 primers.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Please do! I'm in the market for a couple new 209 pistols....but don't wait until 1000, I don't know if I can wait that long!

BTW why didn't you post this in the Product Review Forum?

Silly Goose!

FOM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

My bad, I thought this was the Product Review! Maybe we could get a mod to move it.

I've owned enough pistols in my time to know this is a quailty piece. I'm confident that it will hold up well.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

How many shots do they hold, where did you get them, and how much? I, too, am in need of a blank pistol.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

where did u get them from and what was the cost ??


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Got them from gundogsupply.com

Had them on preorder for over two months. They must have received a shipment of them so order before they sell out!

The pair cost about $350. including shipping.

They hold 6 shots each. I like the swing out cyclinder. Not like my old .22 NEF's where you could potentially lose the pin.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

WingMagic said:


> How many shots do they hold, where did you get them, and how much? I, too, am in need of a blank pistol.
> 
> Thanks,
> Frank


Frank I just received 3 new Alfa primer pistols yesterday and they are much louder then my NEF primer pistol since they ported the barrel. They hold 6 primers. I purchased my pistols from Dogs Afield. They also come in 22 cal & 32 cal from the same company.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Greg, those look just like mine! 

Except, one of mine has a bottle opener dangling from the ring and the other has a bic lighter holder dangling from the ring.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

*Alpha*

How is the action? I don't like most of the starter pistols because the action is really sloppy and the cylinder can move off of the next live shell too easily. I prefer my real .22 cal pistol because the action is so nice. Unfortunately, carrying around a real pistol can be a problem at times and are not as safe as a blank pistol. I will buy a couple of the Alpha's is the action works nicely.

Thanks!


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

I used one of these last week (I also have one on order). The one I used jammed and I was unable to shoot more than once without removing the cylinder with much effort (it flips out) and trying again. I was disappointed in it's performance.

Apparently the gun had been used when it was damp and needed oiled and cleaned. I believe that this pistol will take more maintenance than the Days End Primer pistol that I have had.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We also purchased an Alfa 209 primer pistol from Dogs Afield. We received it 2-3 weeks ago. We were immediately impressed with how well made it appears to be. We use it daily for a couple of dozen shots (o it will take a long time to get through that 1,000 rounds). So far a very nice training tool.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

*alfa's*

waiting on different company for alfas


----------

